# Does your Lodge have one?



## Blake Bowden




----------



## JTM

she's not the pretty, but yea.


----------



## Payne

nope never seen a goat in the lodge but I've been told stories....


----------



## ljlinson1206

Hey, WHat the heck!  How did you guys get our goat??????


----------



## david918

I have visited a lodge in Louisiana that has a field next to it with goats about 20 feet from their front door .. !


----------



## Bill Lins

We don't have one of our own- can we borrow y'all's? :laugh:


----------



## ddreader

is that a young goat or an old goat.


----------



## Hippie19950

My Father-in-law and I raise them. We have them available for all Lodges in the area. They can be purchased out right, leased, rented, or a lease to own. We have a selection of Reds that really are the best. Unfortunately for me, our Lodge is upstairs. When it was my time to ride, the Brothers told me to put it on my lap, and ride the "Chair Stair".  I have NEVER had to fight a goat so hard to get 30 feet!!! I finally jumped off the chair, flipped the goat, threw it over my back, and walked the other 18 steps up... Goat raisins all the way. Now, we just let the candidate hoist'em upstairs through a window with a block and tackle. The older Brothers laughed so hard at me, they decided they could not do it again.......


----------



## Bill Lins

Man, you musta *really* wanted to be a Mason!


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

JTM said:


> she's not the pretty, but yea.





Aye... That's a good looker thar.


----------



## absolutus_bellator

What a shame we didn't have that fine specimen last night... but we made due. ;-)


----------



## Jay

No We don't have one ourselfs, But when we need one the K.C. up the street lone us the one thay got


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bumping this thread up...


----------



## Huw

Nah, we don't do that in England.  That part of your tradition is one which you acquired from the Scots.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## MGarrett

Where did you find that saddle! We have had to go bare back!!


----------

